# IBS -- Review and What's New



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

From Medscape General Medicineâ„¢MedGenMed GastroenterologyIBS -- Review and What's NewPosted 07/26/2006Amy Foxx-Orenstein, DO, FACG, FACP Abstract"Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a highly prevalent gastrointestinal motility disorder broadly characterized by abdominal pain/discomfort associated with altered bowel habits. The chronic and bothersome nature of IBS symptoms often negatively affects patient quality of life and activity level and places a substantial economic burden on patients and the healthcare system. Advances in research have led to a greater understanding of the underlying pathophysiology of IBS, particularly regarding the role serotonin plays in the gastrointestinal tract; the development of stepwise, symptom-based diagnostic strategies that allow for a diagnosis of IBS to be made without the need for extensive laboratory testing; and the development of treatment options targeting underlying pathophysiologic mechanisms that provide relief of the multiple symptoms associated with IBS. This review highlights recent advances in research and discusses how these findings can be applied to daily clinical practice.Read the complete paper here:http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/532089_print


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This *IBS Review and What's New* is worth the read. It is likely the most current complete paper written about IBS.Thanks for posting.Jeff


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump


----------

